# 5400 RPM HDDs in Raid 0



## camoxiong (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a question about 5400 RPM HDDs in Raid 0, can it do?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be in a hurry to do RAID with Green drives(I assume that's what they are if they are 5400 RPM.) 

We've had a bunch of issues with those kinds of HDDS dropping out of RAID arrays, etc.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it just me ? Why put slow drives in an array ?


----------



## camoxiong (Jan 25, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I wouldn't be in a hurry to do RAID with Green drives(I assume that's what they are if they are 5400 RPM.)
> 
> We've had a bunch of issues with those kinds of HDDS dropping out of RAID arrays, etc.



It's not WD Green Drives, it's 2 Maxtor 80gb drives. IDK if these 2 are 5400 or 7200 rpm.


----------



## camoxiong (Jan 25, 2012)

francis511 said:


> Is it just me ? Why put slow drives in an array ?



it's for my friend's build


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 25, 2012)

You can raid 0 5400 rpm drives no problem.  Just DONT do it with Green or LP drives, they park their heads to much.


----------



## camoxiong (Jan 25, 2012)

kenkickr said:


> You can raid 0 5400 rpm drives no problem.  Just DONT do it with Green or LP drives, they park their heads to much.



Ok, thanks. It's 2 Maxtor 80gb drives.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 26, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> Ok, thanks. It's 2 Maxtor 80gb drives.



1- IDE or Sata?
Either way they should be 7200 rpm , i never seen Maxtor 80GB that were 5400 rpm unless it's laptop HDD?

2- which board are you using?

3- Which OS?

Tell you from experience Raid0 is not really worth it (IDE/Sata 1 & 2) the only difference you'll notice is in big files transfer (1GB+) or benchmarks anything else you wont feel a thing.... better go SSD


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2012)

francis511 said:


> Is it just me ? Why put slow drives in an array ?



Because you could take one slow ass drive and pair it with another slow ass drive and make one semi-quick drive. I'd be willing to bet in a RAID 0 array it would almost double the throughput.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 26, 2012)

You "slowness" is not from throughput but from latency and seek times.  This will not improve with those drives under RAID 0.  I personally would not recommend it. A modern cheap 2.5" drive will be faster, quieter, and more reliable than those old dinosaurs, even under RAID 0.

In fact things might get worse.  What is your RAID system? Hardware (true) or software (driver)? And what CPU/chipset are you running. If you are interested in old 80GB drives, I might be tempted to think the PC itself isnt going to be the best either... And running driver based RAID could give you all kinds of headaches you haven't anticipated yet.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 26, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> You "slowness" is not from throughput but from latency and seek times.  This will not improve with those drives under RAID 0.  I personally would not recommend it. A modern cheap 2.5" drive will be faster, quieter, and more reliable than those old dinosaurs, even under RAID 0.
> 
> In fact things might get worse.  What is your RAID system? Hardware (true) or software (driver)? And what CPU/chipset are you running. If you are interested in old 80GB drives, I might be tempted to think the PC itself isnt going to be the best either... And running driver based RAID could give you all kinds of headaches you haven't anticipated yet.



About that old 80GB dinosaur...

Here some of my old benchmarks with my 4x80GB (WD) HDD's Sata in raid0... on my old AM2 board

Single





x2




x3




x4




So yeah! even those old dinosaur 80Gb can still be fast but *as in every day use* like surfing the net , gaming & playing music/video *it makes no differences that you can notice* not even loading windows which may save you about 10 sec. which is nothing really

It makes a good difference only if you deal with big, big files/data or in Benchmarks

Was it worth the price of 4x80GB in those days? , simple answer is *No!* unless you were/are doing some* heavy video editing *or going after benchmarks record...


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice. I do love objective data. What RAID subsystem was that?

But we should not give camoxiong false hopes. You had Caviar drives.  He has regular Maxtor 80GBs.

Just to throw some data back... here is my system:
WD10EADS-00L5B1




RAMdisk gigabyte iRAM




RAMdrive


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

You can pickup cheap 32GB SSD Drives over at Directron right now for like 29.99$

Pickup like 3 of these and do raid 0 (one alone does over 150MB read/write)

http://www.directron.com/rf32gs25ssdr.html


----------



## Disparia (Jan 26, 2012)

> The Patriot 32GB 2.5in SATA II MLC SSD (Solid State Drive), Refurbished. Model: RF32GS25SSDR is not currently available. Please contact us for availability of this item.



Was going to get six :/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jizzler said:


> Was going to get six :/



DAMN! These were posted yesterday but seems to be hoarded up!


----------



## Disparia (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh well... I'll just need to pay better attention to the deals section in the future


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jizzler said:


> Oh well... I'll just need to pay better attention to the deals section in the future



it was in the WCG threads not the hot deal threads.


----------



## camoxiong (Jan 27, 2012)

Goodman said:


> 1- IDE or Sata?
> Either way they should be 7200 rpm , i never seen Maxtor 80GB that were 5400 rpm unless it's laptop HDD?
> 
> 2- which board are you using?
> ...



It's a 3.5 HDD, going to use it on a FM1 Motherboard. Windows 7


----------



## camoxiong (Jan 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You can pickup cheap 32GB SSD Drives over at Directron right now for like 29.99$
> 
> Pickup like 3 of these and do raid 0 (one alone does over 150MB read/write)
> 
> http://www.directron.com/rf32gs25ssdr.html



hey, thanks. im going to buy 4 of these and put it on raid instead of my HDD's


----------

